# Cooden Friday 17th August. Final roll call..........................



## Smiffy (Jul 13, 2012)

With just over a month to go I am going to need to confirm final numbers with the club fairly soon. Please could all those that have expressed an interest in attending please confirm on *this *thread please???
Many thanks
Rob

The latest attendees list I had looked like this...
*
1. Smiffy
2. Swinger
3. Golfmmad
4. Richart
5. Jimboo
6. Bargain Barry
7. Brooksey
8. Steve79
9. RichardC
10. Charlie
11. Bratty
12. Paperboy
13. RickG
14. JustOne
15. Murphthemog
16. Full Throttle
17. TheRod
18. Tim Ellis (Golf Magic)
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin
22. Leftie
23. Dhan
24. PN-Wokingham
25. Ray Taylor
26. Alan Bannister
27. Greg Lindley
28. Khalid Sarwar
29. ScottJD1
30. Cheifi0
31. Pieman (Possibly)
32. Brummie Fred
33. Terry
34. Hooper*


----------



## User20205 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'll be there, cheers Smiffy :thup:


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 13, 2012)

Still in my diary.


----------



## wookie (Jul 13, 2012)

Can you add me on please Smiffy?


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 13, 2012)

i'm in, spent too much on the day already to cancel


----------



## Bratty (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm in, Smiffy. Nothing is going to keep me away from Cooden!


----------



## richart (Jul 13, 2012)

Try and keep me away !


----------



## User20205 (Jul 13, 2012)

richart said:



			Try and keep me away !
		
Click to expand...

will you gents have your names on a board, or maybe a photo on the wall after your famous win ??


----------



## richart (Jul 13, 2012)

Would hope so. We will be doing a photo signing session on the day, so you will be able to get a personalised one Nick.


----------



## rickg (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm still in.....


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm in anyone coming from Hampshire way want to share a lift at all?


----------



## Leftie (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm still in Smiffy and I'm sure that Dhan is as well. (Will confirm that).


----------



## Steve79 (Jul 13, 2012)

I am in.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 13, 2012)

rickg said:



			I'm still in.....
		
Click to expand...

I assume you'll be wanting a lift then, along with Paul if he's going. Set an alarm clock this time eh?


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 13, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I assume you'll be wanting a lift then, along with Paul if he's going. Set an alarm clock this time eh?
		
Click to expand...

And have a wash!

I'm in Smiffy - it will be a flawless no-lose-ball display this year!


----------



## richart (Jul 13, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			And have a wash!

I'm in Smiffy - it will be a flawless no-lose-ball display this year!

Click to expand...

Restricting yourself to the putting green this year Paul ?


----------



## Brookesy (Jul 13, 2012)

Me and my guest Mike Pearson will be attending.

Ill be driving from bristol so if anyone needs a lift on the way through let me know.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 13, 2012)

richart said:



			Restricting yourself to the putting green this year Paul ?
		
Click to expand...

Paul could lose a ball in the dining room after the game he's that good


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jul 13, 2012)

I am gonna have to drop out.  My mate has inconsiderately arranged his stag do for the same weekend.


----------



## RichardC (Jul 13, 2012)

It's a yes for myself and Charlie.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 13, 2012)

Confirmed so far we have....

*1. SMIFFY
2. THEROD
3. MURPHTHEMOG
4. WOOKIE
5. FULL THROTTLE
6. BRATTY
7. RICHART
8. RICKG
9. PAPERBOY
10. LEFTIE
11. DHAN
12. STEVE79
13. PNWOKINGHAM
14. BROOKESY
15. MIKE PEARSON
16. RICHARDC
17. CHARLIE


Anymore for anymore please????????????
*


----------



## Scottjd1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Il be there Rob :thup:


----------



## Leftie (Jul 13, 2012)

Dhan is a definite. (He better be - he's driving )


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 14, 2012)

Pieman is a definite, so can you add him to the list.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 14, 2012)

Confirmed so far we have....

*1. SMIFFY
2. THEROD
3. MURPHTHEMOG
4. WOOKIE
5. FULL THROTTLE
6. BRATTY
7. RICHART
8. RICKG
9. PAPERBOY
10. LEFTIE
11. DHAN
12. STEVE79
13. PNWOKINGHAM
14. BROOKESY
15. MIKE PEARSON
16. RICHARDC
17. CHARLIE
18. SCOTTJD1
19. PIEMAN
20. ALAN BANNISTER
21. RAY TAYLOR
22. KHALID SARWAR
23. GREG LINDLEY
24. BARGAIN BARRY



Anymore for anymore please????????????*


----------



## rickg (Jul 14, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I assume you'll be wanting a lift then, along with Paul if he's going. Set an alarm clock this time eh?
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate....will try going to bed this time........it might help...


----------



## PieMan (Jul 14, 2012)

rickg said:



			Cheers mate....will try going to bed this time........it might help...
		
Click to expand...

What's wrong with you? You need a mammoth drinking session a couple of nights before and then you'll be fine!! :cheers:


----------



## Jimbooo (Jul 14, 2012)

count me in still please!


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 14, 2012)

Myself and Terry are still in Rob.

Wouldn't miss it mate!

:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 15, 2012)

Confirmed so far we have....

*1. SMIFFY
2. THEROD
3. MURPHTHEMOG
4. WOOKIE
5. FULL THROTTLE
6. BRATTY
7. RICHART
8. RICKG
9. PAPERBOY
10. LEFTIE
11. DHAN
12. STEVE79
13. PNWOKINGHAM
14. BROOKESY
15. MIKE PEARSON
16. RICHARDC
17. CHARLIE
18. SCOTTJD1
19. PIEMAN
20. ALAN BANNISTER
21. RAY TAYLOR
22. KHALID SARWAR
23. GREG LINDLEY
24. BARGAIN BARRY
25. JIMBOOO
26. GOLFMMAD
27. TERRY



Anymore for anymore please????????????*


----------



## heronsghyll (Jul 16, 2012)

Smiffy,

As discussed today in a PM - Guy, Robin and I will be there.

Dave


----------



## JustOne (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm in.... again!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 16, 2012)

Confirmed so far we have....

*1. SMIFFY
2. THEROD
3. MURPHTHEMOG
4. WOOKIE
5. FULL THROTTLE
6. BRATTY
7. RICHART
8. RICKG
9. PAPERBOY
10. LEFTIE
11. DHAN
12. STEVE79
13. PNWOKINGHAM
14. BROOKESY
15. MIKE PEARSON
16. RICHARDC
17. CHARLIE
18. SCOTTJD1
19. PIEMAN
20. ALAN BANNISTER
21. RAY TAYLOR
22. KHALID SARWAR
23. GREG LINDLEY
24. BARGAIN BARRY
25. JIMBOOO
26. GOLFMMAD
27. TERRY
28. JUSTONE
29. HERONSGHYLL
30. ROBIN
31. GUY
*


----------



## Leftie (Jul 26, 2012)

Ooopps..

Is there room for Chris again this year please Rob?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 28, 2012)

Leftie said:



			Ooopps..

Is there room for Chris again this year please Rob?
		
Click to expand...

Can't see it being a problem Rog....

*1. SMIFFY
2. THEROD
3. MURPHTHEMOG
4. WOOKIE
5. FULL THROTTLE
6. BRATTY
7. RICHART
8. RICKG
9. PAPERBOY
10. LEFTIE
11. DHAN
12. STEVE79
13. PNWOKINGHAM
14. BROOKESY
15. MIKE PEARSON
16. RICHARDC
17. CHARLIE
18. SCOTTJD1
19. PIEMAN
20. ALAN BANNISTER
21. RAY TAYLOR
22. KHALID SARWAR
23. GREG LINDLEY
24. BARGAIN BARRY
25. JIMBOOO
26. GOLFMMAD
27. TERRY
28. JUSTONE
29. HERONSGHYLL
30. ROBIN
31. GUY
32. CHRIS 
*


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 1, 2012)

Finally had confirmation from the Club regarding costs for the day....

If no coffee and bacon rolls are required the price is Â£71.00pp.
If you require coffee and bacon roll the price will be Â£75.00pp.

We have 18 holes in the morning (1st tee booked from 9.30) followed by ham, egg and chips, another 18 holes in the afternoon (first tee booked at 2.30) followed by the normal evening meal held upstairs.
Please note that jacket and tie will be required for the evening meal.
If anyone has any problems with any of the above, please let me know.
Rob


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 1, 2012)

put me down for the breakfast option. B&B booked, looking forward to another great day. Leaving here at 4am to make this so hopefully Rob you can arrange some warm/dry weather


----------



## Bratty (Aug 1, 2012)

I'll not need breakfast, Rob. Will ensure I bring jacket and tie, and some spare ties in case anyone forgets theirs!


----------



## Scottjd1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Rob, do we pay on the day or do you need some money ??


----------



## Steve79 (Aug 6, 2012)

Apologies but i am going to have to drop out, sorry for any inconvenience but im gutted as i was really looking forward to this. Poxy outlaws....

For anyone interested i had booked a room for Thursday & Friday night at the Cooden Beach Hotel which is fully booked, i will be canceling my room around lunchtime today. 

Ta 
steve


----------



## Brookesy (Aug 6, 2012)

Ill have the breakfast option please smiffy, unfortunately my mate Mike pearson will have to drop out due to him breaking his collarbone on his new motorbike! Hope this doesnt cause a problem, i will still be attending!


----------



## Jimbooo (Aug 6, 2012)

I'll skip the roll/coffee thanks Smiffy!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 7, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			Rob, do we pay on the day or do you need some money ??
		
Click to expand...

Pay on the day Scott. That'll be fine. Cash or cheque preferred over credit/debit card though...

*1. SMIFFY
2. THEROD
3. MURPHTHEMOG
4. WOOKIE
5. FULL THROTTLE
6. BRATTY
7. RICHART
8. RICKG
9. PAPERBOY
10. LEFTIE
11. DHAN
12. JUSTONE
13. PNWOKINGHAM
14. BROOKESY
15. CHRIS
16. RICHARDC
17. CHARLIE
18. SCOTTJD1
19. PIEMAN
20. ALAN BANNISTER
21. RAY TAYLOR
22. KHALID SARWAR
23. GREG LINDLEY
24. BARGAIN BARRY
25. JIMBOOO
26. GOLFMMAD
27. TERRY
28. GUY
29. HERONSGHYLL
30. ROBIN*


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 7, 2012)

thanks Rob - coffee and bacon for me please


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 7, 2012)

I'll sit down and work the groupings out over the week-end.
Any preferences anyone????
Rob


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 7, 2012)

I've never played with potty mouth.

That might be a good thing though.


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 7, 2012)

No preference for who I play with, but have played with Rick, Justone and Richart.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 7, 2012)

Paperboy said:



			No preference for who I play with, but have played with Rick, Justone and Richart.
		
Click to expand...

If that was your experience of playing with forummers, I'm amazed you're still turning up!


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 7, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			If that was your experience of playing with forummers, I'm amazed you're still turning up!
		
Click to expand...

Well I've played with Scienceboy, Swinger and Aztec. Also alot of others who are also on HDID.
Just looking forward to meeting a few more people and a new course


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 7, 2012)

Paperboy said:



			Well I've played with Scienceboy, Swinger and Aztec. Also alot of others who are also on HDID.
Just looking forward to meeting a few more people and a new course 

Click to expand...

You know how to choose them!


----------



## Jimbooo (Aug 7, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I'll sit down and work the groupings out over the week-end.
Any preferences anyone????
Rob
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't mind being in JustOne's group after his helpful comments on my swing the other day! (that's if he doesn't mind!)


----------



## Bratty (Aug 7, 2012)

I daren't risk insulting those who I've played with before and saying I haven't but from memory, I've played with:
Smiffy, JustOne, Pieman, Therod, Richart, RickG, FullThrottle, PNWokingham, Scottjd, Alan, Ray and Heronsghyll.

Which doesn't make it easy for you to draw, now does it!

Happy to be put with anyone, especially Murph, so I can enhance his vocabulary!


----------



## rickg (Aug 7, 2012)

Bratty said:



			Happy to be put with anyone, especially Murph, so I can enhance his vocabulary!

Click to expand...

?............and help him look for his balls!!


----------



## Imurg (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh Sweet Jesus - there's another image I'm going to need therapy for......


----------



## PieMan (Aug 7, 2012)

I've been drawn with Bratty two years running...........I always knew those 'draws' were a bit iffy!!! Don't mind who I play with Smiffy.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 7, 2012)

Will no doubt be starting out uber early so I'll have the breakfast option please Rob. If you can ask them for weightwatchers bacon - 6 rashers - that would be great...............


----------



## Tiger (Aug 7, 2012)

I look forward to seeing the write up fellas


----------



## rickg (Aug 7, 2012)

Tiger said:



			I look forward to seeing the write up fellas 

Click to expand...

we could probably do it now!!


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 7, 2012)

Defo break fast option.


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 7, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Will no doubt be starting out uber early so I'll have the breakfast option please Rob. If you can ask them for weightwatchers bacon - 6 rashers - that would be great............... 

Click to expand...

 Put me down for the "Paul option":whoo:


----------



## Scottjd1 (Aug 7, 2012)

No brekkie for me rob, and I dont mind who I play with, looking forward to it!


----------



## rickg (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm currently on a diet, so no butter in my bacon roll please...:thup:


----------



## Bratty (Aug 7, 2012)

Scott's off 11.8 for this one, Smiffy. Don't go by his official club handicap! HAHA!


----------



## Scottjd1 (Aug 7, 2012)

Bratty said:



			Scott's off 11.8 for this one, Smiffy. Don't go by his official club handicap! HAHA! 

Click to expand...

Of course, hopefully lower !


----------



## PieMan (Aug 8, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



 Put me down for the "Paul option":whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Forgot to add the 6 fried eggs to go with the bacon


----------



## User20205 (Aug 8, 2012)

Don't mind who I play with, you are all such a joy :thup:

no brekky for me thanks. I'll have my customary red bull and egg macmuffin combo on the way down


----------



## richart (Aug 8, 2012)

therod said:



			Don't mind who I play with, you are all such a joy :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Couldn't find the sarcasm button ? 

No breakfast for me Rob. I may have a problem in getting to play, so will give you a buzz.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 9, 2012)

*1. Smiffy
2. Therod
3. Murphthemog
4. Wookie
5. Full throttle
6. Bratty
7. Richart
8. Rickg
9. Paperboy
10. Leftie
11. Dhan
12. Justone
13. Pnwokingham
14. Brookesy
15. Chris
16. Richardc
17. Charlie
18. Scottjd1
19. Pieman
20. Alan bannister
21. Ray taylor
22. Robin
23. Greg lindley
24. Bargain barry
25. Jimbooo
26. Golfmmad
27. Terry
28. Guy
29. Heronsghyll*


----------



## PieMan (Aug 9, 2012)

Can't remember what the format is for this one - are we playing team stableford in the morning and then individual in the afternoon?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 9, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Can't remember what the format is for this one - are we playing team stableford in the morning and then individual in the afternoon?
		
Click to expand...

Correct Paul.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 9, 2012)

Just a final chase up as I have to let Cooden know final numbers etc. by Tuesday of next week.
Can I just confirm that the Â£71.00 cost *includes* coffee. The Â£75.00 cost includes *coffee and bacon roll.
Please could you let me know what your preference is (if you haven't already done so) before Tuesday. It would be a great help.
Thanks
*
*1. Smiffy (Coffee and bacon roll)
2. TheRod (Coffee only)
3. Murphthemog (Coffee and bacon roll)
4. Wookie  ?
5. Full Throttle (Coffee and bacon roll)
6. Bratty (Coffee only)
7. Richart  (Only playing PM)
8. Rickg  (Coffee and bacon roll)
9. Paperboy  ?
10. Leftie  (Coffee only)
11. Dhan  (Coffee only)
12. Justone  ?
13. Pnwokingham  (Coffee and 18 bacon rolls the fat git)
14. Brookesy  (Cofee and bacon roll)
15. Chris  (Coffee only)
16. Richardc  ?
17. Charlie  ?
18. Scottjd1  (Coffee only)
19. Pieman  (Coffee and bacon roll)
20. Alan bannister  (Coffee and bacon roll)
21. Ray taylor  (Coffee and bacon roll)
22. Robin  (Coffee and bacon roll)
23. Greg lindley  ?
24. Bargain barry  (Coffee only)
25. Jimbooo  (Coffee only...you get it anyway Jimboo!)
26. Golfmmad  ?
27. Terry  ?
28. Guy  (Coffee and bacon roll)
29. Heronsghyll (Coffee and bacon roll)*


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 9, 2012)

Coffee and bacon roll for myself and Terry please Rob.

See ya all on Friday guys.:cheers:


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 9, 2012)

Just coffe for me please will have breakfast in the car on the way up


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 10, 2012)

Rob, can you confirm what the food is after the golf has finished?

Thanks


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			Rob, can you confirm what the food is after the golf has finished?

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Two course meal mate. Everybody seemed to enjoy the chicken and ham pie we had last year so I've asked for the same with a nice pud! Don't like ponced up food......

*1. Smiffy (Coffee and bacon roll)
2. TheRod (Coffee only)
3. Murphthemog (Coffee and bacon roll)
4. Wookie  ?
5. Full Throttle (Coffee and bacon roll)
6. Bratty (Coffee only)
7. Richart  (Only playing PM)
8. Rickg  (Coffee and bacon roll)
9. Paperboy (Coffee only)
10. Leftie  (Coffee only)
11. Dhan  (Coffee only)
12. Justone  ?
13. Pnwokingham  (Coffee and 18 bacon rolls the fat git)
14. Brookesy  (Cofee and bacon roll)
15. Chris  (Coffee only)
16. Richardc  ?
17. Charlie  ?
18. Scottjd1  (Coffee only)
19. Pieman  (Coffee and bacon roll)
20. Alan bannister  (Coffee and bacon roll)
21. Ray taylor  (Coffee and bacon roll)
22. Robin  (Coffee and bacon roll)
23. Greg lindley  ?
24. Bargain barry  (Coffee only)
25. Jimbooo  (Coffee only...you get it anyway Jimboo!)
26. Golfmmad (Coffee and bacon roll)
27. Terry (Coffee and bacon roll)
28. Guy  (Coffee and bacon roll)
29. Heronsghyll (Coffee and bacon roll)

Also, can I remind everybody that cash or cheque are preferable on the day. 
*


----------



## wookie (Aug 10, 2012)

Bacon butty for me please Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2012)

*1. Smiffy (Coffee and bacon roll)
2. TheRod (Coffee only)
3. Murphthemog (Coffee and bacon roll)
4. Wookie (Coffee and bacon roll)
5. Full Throttle (Coffee and bacon roll)
6. Bratty (Coffee only)
7. Richart  (Only playing PM)
8. Rickg  (Coffee and bacon roll)
9. Paperboy (Coffee only)
10. Leftie  (Coffee only)
11. Dhan  (Coffee only)
12. Justone  ?
13. Pnwokingham  (Coffee and 18 bacon rolls the fat git)
14. Brookesy  (Cofee and bacon roll)
15. Chris  (Coffee only)
16. Richardc (Coffee and bacon roll)
17. Charlie (Coffee and bacon roll)
18. Scottjd1  (Coffee only)
19. Pieman  (Coffee and bacon roll)
20. Alan bannister  (Coffee and bacon roll)
21. Ray taylor  (Coffee and bacon roll)
22. Robin  (Coffee and bacon roll)
23. Greg lindley  ?
24. Bargain barry  (Coffee only)
25. Jimbooo  (Coffee only...you get it anyway Jimboo!)
26. Golfmmad (Coffee and bacon roll)
27. Terry (Coffee and bacon roll)
28. Guy  (Coffee and bacon roll)
29. Heronsghyll (Coffee and bacon roll)*


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2012)

Just an offer to somebody....
I have a GoKart electric trolley that I won't be using on the day. Plenty of power for 36 holes.
If anybody would like to borrow it, let me know and I'll bring it along.
Rob


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 10, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Just an offer to somebody....
I have a GoKart electric trolley that I won't be using on the day. Plenty of power for 36 holes.
If anybody would like to borrow it, let me know and I'll bring it along.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Does that mean you are poncing about in a buggy?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Does that mean you are poncing about in a buggy?
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer


----------



## Bratty (Aug 10, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Does that mean you are poncing about in a buggy?
		
Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			Is the correct answer
		
Click to expand...

He ALWAYS ponces about in a buggy at Cooden.  I've no idea why, as walking that course is lovely.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2012)

Bratty said:



			He ALWAYS ponces about in a buggy at Cooden.  I've no idea why, as walking that course is lovely.
		
Click to expand...

My legs are a bit older than yours Simon


----------



## PieMan (Aug 10, 2012)

Can I give it a go please Rob? Will save having to bring mine and free up some space. Am thinking of going electric for Christmas!!


----------



## Bratty (Aug 10, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			My legs are a bit older than yours Simon
		
Click to expand...

I've never thought of you as old, Smiffy!


----------



## Bratty (Aug 10, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Can I give it a go please Rob? Will save having to bring mine and free up some space. Am thinking of going electric for Christmas!!
		
Click to expand...

You know it makes sense, mate. If we get paired up (HAHA), you can try mine too (the auto model)... see which you prefer and all that!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Can I give it a go please Rob? Will save having to bring mine and free up some space. Am thinking of going electric for Christmas!!
		
Click to expand...

No problem Paul. I'll charge it up fully and bring it with me mate.



Bratty said:



			You know it makes sense, mate. If we get paired up (HAHA), you can try mine too (the auto model)... see which you prefer and all that!
		
Click to expand...

Errr..............mine is the auto model mate


----------



## PieMan (Aug 10, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			No problem Paul. I'll charge it up fully and bring it with me mate.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate. Fingers crossed that the weather holds!


----------



## PieMan (Aug 10, 2012)

Bratty said:



			You know it makes sense, mate. If we get paired up (HAHA)......
		
Click to expand...

I am trying to enjoy my evening - don't need any sleepless nights worrying about the draw!! :whoo:


----------



## rickg (Aug 10, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Is the correct answer
		
Click to expand...

Rob, have you got someone sharing it with you yet?....with my dodgy knee, wouldnt mind using a buggy for at least one of the rounds.......36 is going to put a lot of strain on it.
if you've already got a partner....oo err......
 would it possible to see if they have any left, preferably for the afternoon round?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 11, 2012)

rickg said:



			Rob, have you got someone sharing it with you yet?....with my dodgy knee, wouldnt mind using a buggy for at least one of the rounds.......36 is going to put a lot of strain on it.
if you've already got a partner....oo err......
 would it possible to see if they have any left, preferably for the afternoon round?
		
Click to expand...

PM sent Rick


----------



## JustOne (Aug 11, 2012)

*Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*

Can't find the Cooden 'itinerary' thread that says what time we start/finish etc......... anyone?


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 11, 2012)

Rob,

Just to inform you my h/c has just gone upto 21.5


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...nal-roll-call........................../page4


post 36


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*

1st tee is booked from 9.30am and again at 2.30pm. I've suggested people get there by 9.00am if they can so that we can sort out monies etc.
Evening meal will be at approx 7.45-8.00pm and will finish just as it is getting dark so you can tap the young waitress up in the car park.
Do you want bacon roll cloth ears????


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*

Unfortunately, James can't make this meet now. Still waiting for final confirmation from Greg Lindley and Richart, but final line up looking like this.....

*1. Smiffy (Coffee and bacon roll)
2. TheRod (Coffee only)
3. Murphthemog (Coffee and bacon roll)
4. Wookie (Coffee and bacon roll)
5. Full Throttle (Coffee and bacon roll)
6. Bratty (Coffee only)
7. Richart  (Only playing PM)
8. Rickg  (Coffee and bacon roll)
9. Paperboy (Coffee only)
10. Leftie  (Coffee only)
11. Dhan  (Coffee only)
12. HeronsGhyll (Coffee and bacon roll)
13. Pnwokingham  (Coffee and 18 bacon rolls the fat git)
14. Brookesy  (Coffee and bacon roll)
15. Chris  (Coffee only)
16. Richardc (Coffee and bacon roll)
17. Charlie (Coffee and bacon roll)
18. Scottjd1  (Coffee only)
19. Pieman  (Coffee and bacon roll)
20. Alan bannister  (Coffee and bacon roll)
21. Ray taylor  (Coffee and bacon roll)
22. Robin  (Coffee and bacon roll)
23. Greg lindley  ?
24. Bargain barry  (Coffee only)
25. Jimbooo  (Coffee only...you get it anyway Jimboo!)
26. Golfmmad (Coffee and bacon roll)
27. Terry (Coffee and bacon roll)
28. Guy  (Coffee and bacon roll)

*Need to confirm final numbers with the club tomorrow, and will post up groupings tomorrow evening/Weds morning.
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*

Unfortunately, Richart cannot now join us for the afternoon round, so the final attendees list looks like this...

*1. Smiffy (Coffee and bacon roll)
2. TheRod (Coffee only)
3. Murphthemog (Coffee and bacon roll)
4. Wookie (Coffee and bacon roll)
5. Full Throttle (Coffee and bacon roll)
6. Bratty (Coffee only)
7. Guy (Coffee and bacon roll)
8. Rickg  (Coffee and bacon roll)
9. Paperboy (Coffee only)
10. Leftie  (Coffee only)
11. Dhan  (Coffee only)
12. HeronsGhyll (Coffee and bacon roll)
13. PNwokingham  (Coffee and 18 bacon rolls the fat git)
14. Brookesy  (Coffee and bacon roll)
15. Chris  (Coffee only)
16. RichardC (Coffee and bacon roll)
17. Charlie (Coffee and bacon roll)
18. Scottjd1  (Coffee only)
19. Pieman  (Coffee and bacon roll)
20. Alan Bannister  (Coffee and bacon roll)
21. Ray Taylor  (Coffee and bacon roll)
22. Robin  (Coffee and bacon roll)
23. Greg Lindley (Coffee only)
24. Bargain Barry  (Coffee only)
25. Jimbooo  (Coffee only...you get it anyway Jimboo!)
26. Golfmmad (Coffee and bacon roll)
27. Terry (Coffee and bacon roll)  
*
As mentioned above, I will work out the groupings tomorrow evening and post on here on Wednesday morning.
Weather forecast not looking too bad!
http://www.golfweather.com/74587/eastsussex/coodenbeachgolfclub


----------



## richart (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*

Gutted to miss this one Rob. 

Have a great day everyone, and my money is on the Cooden Centenary Champion to clean up again !


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*



richart said:



			My money is on the Cooden Centenary Champion to clean up again !
		
Click to expand...

No pressure then!


----------



## Leftie (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*

Rob.

Who do we make cheques out to?  You or the club?

Back to 14 btw.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*



Leftie said:



			Rob.

Who do we make cheques out to? You or the club?

Back to 14 btw.
		
Click to expand...

If you could make the cheque out to the club that would be great Rog.
Congratulation on the cut. Yellow tees was it????


----------



## Bratty (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*



Smiffy said:



			If you could make the cheque out to the club that would be great Rog.
Congratulation on the cut. Yellow tees was it????


Click to expand...

Never mind that, mate. Where's the draw? Want Pieman to be crying cos he's been drawn with me again! :0P


----------



## User20205 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*



Bratty said:



			Never mind that, mate. Where's the draw? Want Pieman to be crying cos he's been drawn with me again! :0P
		
Click to expand...

defending champs !!! if they don't put us together it's 'cos they are scared !!


----------



## Scottjd1 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*



Bratty said:



			Never mind that, mate. Where's the draw? Want Pieman to be crying cos he's been drawn with me again! :0P
		
Click to expand...

Not sure it matters who will be with you mate, they will all be pretty upset!!


----------



## User20205 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*



Scottjd1 said:



			Not sure it matters who will be with you mate, they will all be pretty upset!!
		
Click to expand...

gonna bring some ear plugs, just incase. The amount of profanity makes me blush.


----------



## Bratty (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*



Scottjd1 said:



			Not sure it matters who will be with you mate, they will all be pretty upset!!
		
Click to expand...




therod said:



			gonna bring some ear plugs, just incase. The amount of profanity makes me blush.
		
Click to expand...

smiffy, please draw me with Scott, TheRod and Pieman for both rounds! :0D


----------



## PieMan (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*



Bratty said:



			Never mind that, mate. Where's the draw? Want Pieman to be crying cos he's been drawn with me again! :0P
		
Click to expand...

I will be crying tears of joy if I am....................


----------



## PieMan (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*

And yes, come on Rob - where's the draw!!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*



Bratty said:



			smiffy, please draw me with Scott, TheRod and Pieman for both rounds! :0D
		
Click to expand...


Errrrrr..........draw is below.
I've tried the best I can to split things up a little, if you want to mix it up a bit for the afternoon round, please feel free.

*9.30 & 2.30    SMIFFY
                         RAY TAYLOR
                         PAPERBOY

9.38 & 2.38    RICHARDC
                        CHARLIE
                        FULL THROTTLE

9.46 & 2.46   RICKG
                        BROOKESY
                        DHAN

9.54 & 2.54   LEFTIE
                        BARGAIN BARRY
                        JIMBOO

10.02 & 3.02  GOLFMMAD
                         TERRY
                         CHRIS

10.10 & 3.10  HERONSGHYLL
                         GUY
                         ROBIN

10.18 & 3.18 WOOKIE
                        MURPHTHEMOG
                        THEROD

10.26 & 3.26  BRATTY
                         SCOTTJD
                         PNWOKINGHAM

10.34 & 3.34  GREG LINDLEY
                        ALAN BANNISTER
                        PIEMAN
*


----------



## PieMan (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*

Cheers Rob - nice leisurely brekkie and lunch for me! And I'll enjoy aiming a few drives at Bratty!!


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*

No pressure here then playing with the favourite


----------



## User20205 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*

Are we playing the same format as last year?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*



therod said:



			Are we playing the same format as last year?
		
Click to expand...

Yep.
Team event in the morning (all three scores to count) and individual Stableford in the afternoon.
I haven't got a kitty for prizes, but if everybody lobs in a fiver I can sort something out on the day if you want.
Otherwise, we are playing for honour!


----------



## rickg (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*

Handicap cut for me Rob.....8.3 or 8.1 depending on CSS for today.......good time to hit a bit of form!!


----------



## heronsghyll (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*



Smiffy said:



			Yep.
Team event in the morning (all three scores to count) and individual Stableford in the afternoon.
I haven't got a kitty for prizes, but if everybody lobs in a fiver I can sort something out on the day if you want.
Otherwise, we are playing for honour!
		
Click to expand...

Great news Rob, count my 3 x ball in for the Â£5 each kitty/sweep for prizes.

FYI, my handicap is 8, Guy is 12 and Robin is 16. See ya Friday.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 15, 2012)

happy to put Â£5 in the prize pool.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*



rickg said:



			Handicap cut for me Rob.....8.3 or 8.1 depending on CSS for today.......good time to hit a bit of form!!
		
Click to expand...

Are you feeling ok? You haven't mentioned your knee.................!!  :whoo:


----------



## rickg (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*



PieMan said:



			Are you feeling ok? You haven't mentioned your knee.................!!  :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Reckon it would have been a bigger cut if not for that pesky knee!!! should have been 2 over gross but finished 6 over.........


----------



## User20205 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*



Smiffy said:



			Yep.
Team event in the morning (all three scores to count) and individual Stableford in the afternoon.
I haven't got a kitty for prizes, but if everybody lobs in a fiver
		
Click to expand...

fiver's in is good with me !!


----------



## Brookesy (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*

Fiver is good with me! very much looking forward to this! Any update on the weather?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*



Brookesy said:



			Any update on the weather?
		
Click to expand...

Dry but breezy. Cooden wouldn't be Cooden without "breezy".........


----------



## Bratty (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*



PieMan said:



			Cheers Rob - nice leisurely brekkie and lunch for me! And I'll enjoy aiming a few drives at Bratty!!
		
Click to expand...

 Yeah but if you're aiming for me, you've got no chance of hitting me, mate! :0D

Looking forward to it, fellas!


----------



## rickg (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*

Anyone else getting excited?


----------



## richart (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*

I bet Smiffy is Rick. The white trousers will be getting their last iron. Have a great day guys, and leave the young barmaids alone !!!


----------



## Bratty (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*



rickg said:



			Anyone else getting excited?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. I have realised how much I miss Cooden! Looking forward to playing a great course amongst some great company!


----------



## User20205 (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*



richart said:



			and leave the young barmaids alone !!!
		
Click to expand...


I'd forgotten about the barmaids !!!

Snelly and I are going to write a book, 'Great Golf Club Barmaids of the World' 

Starting my research tomorrow


----------



## Scottjd1 (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*

Batteries all charged, jacket and tie ready, alarm set for 530 am. Not been to Cooden so keen to see what its like and looking forward to picking up the team prize with Bratty and PNWokingham


----------



## User20205 (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*



Scottjd1 said:



			Bratty and PNWokingham 

Click to expand...

Bratty, maybe seeing as he was one third of the dream team last year. Paul perhaps not, he's got cooden beach history 

Ask him what the number 19 means to him!


----------



## rickg (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*



therod said:



			Bratty, maybe seeing as he was one third of the dream team last year. Paul perhaps not, he's got cooden beach history 

Ask him what the number 19 means to him!
		
Click to expand...

played with PNW (and Smiffy) during the infamous wheresmeballsgate...............visited parts of the course that the designer never intended to be visited!!!!, lol.........that teams got NO chance!


----------



## User20205 (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*



rickg said:



			played with PNW (and Smiffy) during the infamous wheresmeballsgate...............visited parts of the course that the designer never intended to be visited!!!!, lol.........that teams got NO chance!
		
Click to expand...

stuff of legend!! was it really 19 balls in one round ??


----------



## rickg (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*



therod said:



			stuff of legend!! was it really 19 balls in one round ??
		
Click to expand...

No more......no less......tbh, the only thing that surprised me was that someone would carry 20 odd balls with them........his ball pocket was like the Tardis!!!!!...


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*

Looking forward to it? No. Not really.

Off to bed.


----------



## rickg (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*



murphthemog said:



			Looking forward to it? No. Not really.

Off to bed.
		
Click to expand...

I might stay up all night!!...oh hang on ...that didn't work the last time!...


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*

Legends can change guys - been so busy this week - and it is my birthday today  - that I am determined to loose no more more than a sackful tomorrow. Just taken delivery of 5 dozen prov 1s and dx3's - should easily see me through the morning. Oh, and a walkman to drown out Bratty's blue commentary!  Lights out now - alarm at 5.40!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*

Just woken up.....the "Cooden Breeze" is in evidence


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Cooden on Friday - what times etc?*



Smiffy said:



			Just woken up.....the "Cooden Breeze" is in evidence
		
Click to expand...




Have a great day all,look forward to the report?


----------



## rickg (Aug 17, 2012)

Early quote from Bratty......"I should play with the ladies more often as I never swear when I'm with them."



.......................................so we put him with Murph................. :0p


----------



## rickg (Aug 17, 2012)

Paul has started on the Becks already...........he's drinking to forget.....!!!!!


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 17, 2012)

rickg said:



			Paul has started on the Becks already...........he's drinking to forget.....!!!!!
		
Click to expand...




Ive heard hes the Bill Werbinik of the golfing world.


----------



## Leftie (Aug 17, 2012)

Massive thanks to Smiffy for organising yet another great day out.

He even got the weather right.

Hope he got home alright though - it was well past his bed time by the time we left Cooden.



Thanks also from Dhan and Chris mate.


----------



## RichardC (Aug 17, 2012)

Leftie said:



			Massive thanks to Smiffy for organising yet another great day out.

He even got the weather right.

Hope he got home alright though - it was well past his bed time by the time we left Cooden.



Thanks also from Dhan and Chris mate.
		
Click to expand...

Here Here.

My neck and forehead are bloody sore.

Can't wait for next year.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 17, 2012)

Massive thanks to smiffy for organising another superb day. Thanks also to the rod and wookie this am, and wookie, PNWokingham and bratty for the pm round. Great company as always. 

Another Cooden day of sunshine. I am sat here glowing quietly. Will have pandas tomorrow.

The rod, get well soon mate.

5 balls lost this morning, two on the first, but a more respectable 36 points in the pm with two lost. I'll take that given my current form.

Was almost happy today. Medal tomorrow will soon fix that.


----------



## rickg (Aug 18, 2012)

What a fantastic day's golf with amazing scorching weather....goes without saying itsd a huge thanks to Smiffy ........

thanks to Dhan & Craig a.m round.....great team win guys!!!!!...and thanks to Leftie and Chris for the pm round...I'll take 36 a.m with 3 blobs & 34 p.m with 2 blobs.

Special thanks to Murph for driving and to him and pieman for the laughs on the way down and back......we WILL write that book guys!!

We were lucky that Murph had a good round as it meant we didn't have to drive back via Beachy Head and we were able to stay on the right side of the M25!!!!

Roll on next year........


----------



## wookie (Aug 18, 2012)

Big thanks to Rob for organising yesterday.  Course was as nice as he had said, perfect for yesterday and couldnt have asked for better weather really - apparently my "tshirt tan" is looking more ridiculous than ever now.

Thanks for the company Murph, Bratty and PNWokingham in the afternoon which saw me shoot a new PB and 40 points and Murph and Therod in the morning - apologies I couldnt find any decent golf for the team.

Took me a bit longer to get home than it should have done - got a feeling Bratty might also have gone the A22 route home instead in the end!!

First 36 holer and cramped up in bed last night - bit of work to do this morning and then chill today I think before a courtesy at North Hants tomorrow.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks everybody, great day, superb weather and the course was in immaculate condition.
Well done to RickG, Brooksey and Dhan for winning the team competition in the morning. 113 points I think it was, pipped my team by 4 points you gits! And as promised Rick, I won't mention anything about the unsigned scorecard.....
Afternoon Stableford was won by Wookie with 40 points, 2nd place was Ray Taylor with 39 and in third place, courtesy of a better back 9 that Paperboy, was HeronsGhyll's guest Guy.
I had 37 points in the morning (23 on the back 9 which I was really pleased with) but only managed to score 31 in the afternoon. Heat got to me....


----------



## User20205 (Aug 18, 2012)

back in the land of the living now. I'd like to put the rumour to bed that I was only ill from seeing Rickg's morning attire  and Murph's choice of beach wear for the afternoon. 

Sorry I had to bail after 18. and thanks to Wookie and Murph for their company in the morning. We never really got going as a team but we had some flashes of brilliance.

Cheers for organising as always SmiffY


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 18, 2012)

A big thanks to Smiffy for organising this event. A lovely course, also thanks for the company from Smiffy and Ray for the day.
Just a shame we all blobbed the first in the team event.

Played really well for 6 holes apart from a very hot and cold putter 

Will be back next year for sure


----------



## Scottjd1 (Aug 18, 2012)

Gutted I had to duck out after 18 holes, a few problems back at work needed sorting 

Big thanks to Paul (PNWokingham) and Simon (Bratty), for teeing it up with me, had an enjoyable round and glad to say I won the 'least balls lost' in our group.

Paul spanks the ball a mile and its always fun trying to decipher what exlpetives Bratty will come out with next!

Great venue and course, food was good and as I said, a shame I couldnt play the second round.

Finally, a massive thankyou to Rob for troubling to organise this, it must be very time consuming but very grateful to you. Thanks!


ps I hope Murph and Bratty got to spend some 'quality' time together in the afternoon.....


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for another great day Rob - as always, the highlight of the calendar. I must say that wind in the face from 12 makes this a much tougher course!

Great fun with Scott, Bratty, Murph and Wookie - who didn't put a foot wrong with a very impressive 40 points. 

Scott - after the relatively good behaviour in the morning, Bratty was back to normal in the afternoon, with a very blue montage of vocabulary - including the biggest arrrgggggghhhhhhhhhh on one tee that he shared with a few other groups!! A great day - and Bratty saved me from having the highest lost-ball tally!

Not sure how I salvage a golf game before Hillside as it is very uncontroled at the moment!

After missing a 9 inch par put on 2, I lost a bit of focus! Highlight for me was reaching the par 5 (only 445 yards!) 10th in the morning with rescue, 7 iron.


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for organising a great day Rob and the course was in immaculate condition. Couldn't have asked for better weather too!!

Was pleased with 35 points in the am - parring the 1st an 2nd helped a lot! Unfortunately faded away in the pm with only 26 points.
Thanks to Chris and Terry in the am round and Bargain Barry in the pm round - and Barry, did you forget your shoes for the evening??

Will be in my diary for next year without a doubt!!


----------



## JustOne (Aug 18, 2012)

We need the facts!!!...... how was RickG's knee?


(I bet he didn't even mention it.......)

;-)


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 18, 2012)

What another superb golf day organised by the Smiffmeister.

Friday started at 4am for me as to miss the M25 traffic, as luck would have it had no hold ups all the way and arrived at the course for 7am. 

Macdonalds breakfast with large coffee was soon followed by the customary bacon roll and more coffee in the clubhouse.

The course looked immaculate and when we got out it played as well as it looked, gentle breeze and high 20'C temps made the break for luch even more appealing than normal. Ham, Egg and Chips washed down with a couple of pints of cold beer, quick change and back out in hotter weather. 

Big thanks to RichardC and Charlie for their company in the morning and sorry to see Carlie have to withdraw from the pm round due to his arthritis. RichardC played better than a 16h/c in the morning but the heat and 27 holes later he'd had enough.

As a team we scored 108 combined (+6), which we were quite happy with. Singles in the afternoon returned 29 for Richard and 34 for me.

Food was good and the company was great.

Smiffy, your a leg-end. Thanks for organising this and I'll hopefully be down next year.


----------



## rickg (Aug 18, 2012)

Posted some photos in the picies section....sorry they aren't edited.....got carried away with ther friendly fox!!...feel free to tag any.


----------



## JustOne (Aug 18, 2012)

rickg said:



			got carried away with the friendly fox!!...
		
Click to expand...

Aw... BLESS!!! I want one!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 18, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			Highlight for me was reaching the par 5 (only 445 yards!) 10th in the morning with rescue, 7 iron.
		
Click to expand...

I did the same but used Driver, 5 wood. Great 3 putt par though


----------



## PieMan (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes another brilliant day at Cooden - organisation superb as always by Smiffy.

Many thanks to Alan and Greg for their company out on the course, and to all the guys at lunch and dinner. Also thanks to Murph for the lift there and back - much appreciated. Must remember to pack my shorts next year if the weather is decent!


----------



## heronsghyll (Aug 20, 2012)

Everyone has said it - but I want to add my bit as well.  SMIFFY - THANKYOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Another great event, well organised and as usual everything worked brilliantly. A final mention to the club themselves, very friendly, accomodating and everything was first class for the money.  Bacon rolls great, HE and Chips great - evening meal great. 36 holes very fine!!

For me the greens were a bit slow, but the course was in great nick.  Any day I go away from home and shoot 36 and 32 points on a course I don't know very well - I am a very happy man.

Great day - Guy and Robin (same as me) say "roll on next year".  We will be there as it (seriously) is one of our season highlights!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2012)

Have emailed the club to say "Thank you" and confirmed that we wish to return next year. Similar sort of time (August) and will confirm the date as soon as I know.
Rob


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 21, 2012)

It's a long way, but worth every minute on that M25. 

Put my name down please


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 21, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Have emailed the club to say "Thank you" and confirmed that we wish to return next year. Similar sort of time (August) and will confirm the date as soon as I know.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a great get together ,,, hopefuly be doing Ballyliffin (or where ever) again next year,  had to pass up on it this year  ,
 where abouts is Cooden in your great island ?


----------



## Leftie (Aug 21, 2012)

Between Bexhill and Pevensey Bay

Google Earth ....TN39 4TR​


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 21, 2012)

Leftie said:



			Between Bexhill and Pevensey Bay

Google Earth ....TN39 4TR​

Click to expand...

 Thank You


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 22, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Whereabouts is Cooden in your great island ?
		
Click to expand...

About 3 miles from my front door. Takes me no more than 6 or 7 minutes to get there. Why do you think this is my favourite meet??????
;-)


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 22, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			About 3 miles from my front door. Takes me no more than 6 or 7 minutes to get there. Why do you think this is my favourite meet??????
;-)
		
Click to expand...

 Ah accomadation sorted so ha ha ha 
Looked it up on Lefties directions ha ,, ah just the old grey matter having a thought bout next year , try plan a forum fund ha , the irish one is usualy earlier , so maybe  just maybe ..


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 25, 2012)

Just to let you know (if you are interested)....
Have heard back from Keith Wiley the Cooden manager and he has booked *FRIDAY 16th AUGUST *for next years visit.


----------



## RichardC (Aug 25, 2012)

If this is the start of the list, then yes please for myself and Charlie.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 25, 2012)

RichardC said:



			If this is the start of the list, then yes please for myself and Charlie.
		
Click to expand...

I won't start a new list yet Rich, it will be hanging around for a year but your interest is noted and I'll obviously include the pair of you when I do get round to starting a new thread. Expect it will be in about a weeks time lol!!


----------



## heronsghyll (Aug 29, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Just to let you know (if you are interested)....
Have heard back from Keith Wiley the Cooden manager and he has booked *FRIDAY 16th AUGUST *for next years visit.
		
Click to expand...

Smiffy, 
thanks for heads up, the date is in my diary now and is a hard entry (ie not for moving!).  Guy, Robin and I will be there. Dave


----------

